# [Wet Thumb Forum]-baby caridina japonica



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

ive found it and a few of his brothers in the leaves of the nophar japonica...
maybe they like japanease plants








(compare it to the pen head)


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

ive found it and a few of his brothers in the leaves of the nophar japonica...
maybe they like japanease plants








(compare it to the pen head)


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

Did raise the fry of the shrimp in fresh water???? if so that is amazing i am very interest in your tank parameters.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

tank parameters
fully planted tank
temp 26 c (constant by chiller)
no bottom feeders (botia,pleco,cory etc.) - i think its important
ph 6.5-6.8
kh 4-5
gh 10-11
no salt, no iodine
w/c - 15% weekly


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

let's see, your calcium and magnesium gh is hard so perhaps that helps with the shrimp breeding?

I'm thinking there's some kind of link between NaCl, magnesium sulfate, kcl, etc. etc. dissolved solids or something.. that helps them survive better?

like for example, mollies really like hard water or salt in their water. i read that if people have soft water, then their mollies survival rate is lower and all they do is add salt and it makes them happier.


----------

